# KaRiNe arrive à 4 000!



## Nicomon

3 998 vous dites? Assez proche à mon goût. Et puis, je n'en peux plus de languir, alors je triche un tout petit peu.  

Karine, c'est l'amie qu'on voudrait tous avoir, notre soleil de Marseille, une artiste de génie... et sans doute la championne des longues discussions... et des beaux défis de traduction. Je me rappelle entre autres celle-ci, à mes tout débuts, et celle-ci, plus récente. 

En cadeau pour l'occasion, je t'emmène dans deux des plus belles régions du Québec Le Parc du Bic et L'Ile verte (faut cliquer sur le petit livre). Et si je t'ai déjà envoyé ces liens en MP... pardonne ma sénilité. 


Dépaysement garanti... et la tranquillité aussi. Mais n'oublie pas ta tuque et tes mitaines... y fait pas chaud au Québec.  


*Bravo et MERCI KaRiNe... on en redemande ! *​


----------



## Nunty

Merci, chère Karine, pour chacun de tes messages, pour ton sourire, tes images, ton amitié.


----------



## FranParis

Cat' mill! Sans même avoir besoin de mouliner, pour arriver à ce bon vieux port! En mai, on s'arrêtera au Festival pour boire un demi!
(Oui, oui, c'est une blague!).

Félicitations, Karine!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Félicitations, *Karine*, pour ces 4000 sourires!!
Merci aussi pour le temps que tu dédies à ceux que tu félicites en leur offrant de si beaux et sympas dessins animés.
Besos,
Victor


----------



## carolineR

Notre … *KaRiNe* est déjà à *4000* et je n’ai rien vu venir ?
La plus sympathique de mes copines de World Reference, la plus dingo et la plus drôle, et bien sûr la plus Marseillaise (oooops, avec une expression moins féroce, tout de même) est à 4 K et je ne lui dirais pas tout le bien que je pense d’elle ?
*Impensable ! *​*Continue KaRiNe !*​bisettes 
Caroline


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations Karine!


----------



## tie-break

Bravo karine  
Félicitations, félicitations et encore félicitations pour tes 4000


----------



## geve

Mais, euh, c'est pas du jeu, euh ! Nicomon, t'es rien qu'une vilaine tricheuse. 

Bon, moi je ne suis pas assez ... pour dessiner (et puis je ne vis pas dans les West Midlands). 
Pas suffisamment ... pour t'écrire un poème.
Trop ... pour t'improviser une petite danse des 4000.


Pourtant, 4000, quoi, mince ! Réagis, Geve, que diantre ! C'est pas n'importe qui, c'est zewannindoneli Karine !!

Je crois que je vais me contenter de t'offrir le badge que tu mérites. Je compte sur toi pour en faire une version plus regardable (j'ai quand même essayé de respecter ta charte graphique !)

Vous priant d'agréer, chère forera, l'assurance de mes salutations respectueuses ainsi que cordiales et l'expression de mes regrets les plus sincères pour ma lamentable incapacité à me montrer à la hauteur d'un tel événement,

Mézigue.


----------



## 94kittycat

Merci, Karine, pour tout ton aide ici sur les forums! Félicitations!


----------



## Gévy

Coucou, ma belle !

Eh beh... ça papote, ça papote à Marseille, peuchère ! Quatre mille z'interventions, c'est pas d'la crotte, ça madame ! Et puis ils sont chouettes, en plus, tes quatre milles coups de main (accompagnés de quatre mille pieds de nez, boutades et clins d'oeil sympas).

Oui, je suis ravie de te fêter ce soir, parce que tu es quelqu'un de bien, et une personne vraiment chouette, très fine et amusante. Mais plus encore tu es une amie formidable !

Alors, plein de bisous pour fêter tant de bon mots !

¡Felicidades, Karine!

Gévy


----------



## zaby

Karine, maligne copine qu'a mis quat'mille dans le mille (Émile) ! *

Féloches 



* Pour les 5000, je le ferai en anglais !
... Euh, en fait non je crois pas


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ben, ça alors Nicole, on fête les postiversaires en avance maintenant! Ce n'est pas à moi que ça pourrait arriver ! 

_ Karine_, va falloir changer d'avatar, un seul K n'y suffit plus!
Je peux te proposer la version yin/yang, mais c'est encore insuffisant.

Et puis sache que j'ai mis au jour ton dessein secret! (enlève ton masque!) 

Je lève mon verre (enfin ce qui en tient lieu) à ta santé 

_et te fais 4096 bises

_Pun*k*y Zoé​


----------



## .   1

G'day Karine
May I be the first to pass my respects in English.
My small associations with you reaffirm my faith in humanity.
Thanks,
Your fan

Robert


----------



## Hakro

Congratulations Karine for your 4000 posts! And congratulations for your new avatar!

When I searched a suitable congrats picture for you I found this one that seems to be in perfect harmony with you new avatar, doesn't it? It could be you, couldn't it?


----------



## LaurentK

...à la bourre pff... 4000... les hauts plateaux... oxygène... courage grimpons ;-) ... le sommet... drapeau K flotte sur la marmite... congratulations et remerciements pour ton attentive présence... pff... redescends vite niveau de la mer... port toujours bouché? amitiés au poisson en boîte... pff...


----------



## Thomas1

Salut Karine,
 
Félicitations et merci pour tes messages, j’en ai beaucoup appris. C’est toujour plaisir de les lire. 


Tomek


----------



## JamesM

Merci, Karine, pour ton assistance, ta patience, et ta bonne humeur!  

- James


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Merci Karine, toujours pleine d´énergie et de désir d aider, merci pour ta compagnie dans les forums.

La ... est ton secret?

Un beso
Martine


----------



## RocketGirl

Oh my little Karine... she's growing up so fast.

Merci de tout ton aide, on and off WR.  Une française bien sympa 

Ton amie, Tracie the Rocket


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Nico* : Tu guettais ou quoi ? Tu es vraiment une petite tricheuse, mais je te pardonne, on mettra ça sur le dos du décalage horaire... 
(et oui, je te pardonne aussi ta sénilité qui vaut au moins la mienne ! )

* Nun-T* : même si on ne te voit plus trop dans le Fr-En, je vois que tu n'as rien perdu de ton français. Merci d'être toujours là où il faut quand il faut. 

* Fran *: Pourquoi pas. C'est bien grâce aux gens avec lesquels on déconne le mieux qu'on devient intelligents, non ? Ou j'ai rien compris... 
 (mais je vois pas pourquoi c'était une blague, le Festival...)

* Víctor* : C'est sympa de te souvenir de mes dessins tout pourris. 
Mais as-tu au moins trouvé la réponse à ta charade, hum ? 
 (oui, elle était un peu capillotractée, j'en conviens, mais néanmoins "trouvable"... réponse attendue en PM sous deux jours... ! )

* Caro* : Dingo, moi ? C'est une pure légende. En fait, je suis l'austérité faite femme.  (pourquoi pas ? Y'en a bien qui sont la "pédagogie même" !  )
Merci pour ton petit mot d'encouragement.

* Etcetera* : Merci, etc...

* Stefano* : Un petit jeu décisif pour fêter ça ? 

* Geve* : "Fournisseur non officiel d'avatar de WR", ça me va comme titre bien ronflant, mais tant que ça reste officieux bien sûr (chuuut !). 
J'ai admiré ton superbe badge que tu as dû faire en tirant copieusement la langue devant PowerPoint ! (oui, je balance !) Respect de ma charte graphique tu disais ? Où ça ? 
J'ai mis du temps à comprendre ton "zewannindoneli" (je suis sûre que d'autres se sont posés la même question, non ?). Tout ça est intentionnel, je le sais bien, pour m'obliger à faire chauffer mes petites cellules grises....
Ah, heureusement que t'es là, va ! et toujours à la hauteur, et au-delà même, bien sûr ! 

* 94Kittycat* : c'est sympa d'être venu faire un petit tour ici. En plus ton avatar doit un peu crisper l'œil de Tracie-Rocket, et c'est pas plus mal ! 

* Gévy* : T'en fais pas un peu trop là ? (j'ai cru que tu t'étais trompée de posti au début  !) Merci, ça me touche beaucoup ce que tu dis là. (mais t'inquiète, tu les auras avant l'été tes suce-miels !)

* Zaby* : C'est pas le tout de critiquer mes avatars en bichromie, encore faut-il maintenant tenir tes promesses.
Je compte bien lire un de tes poèmes, avec force rimes, et en anglais, pour mes hypothétiques 5K maintenant. 
 (et effectivement, les seules fois où je suis allée au stade, c'était dans le virage sud. Comment tu l'as su ?  ) 

* Punky Zoé* : 4096 bises, tiens, tiens. 
Tes propositions d'avatars m'ont bien fait délirer quelques heures en essayant de les transposer ici. C'est toi qui m'as donné le déclic pour un petit changement. Merci.
Finalement, j'ai laissé tomber mes premiers essais, car ça faisait mal aux yeux de certaines âmes à la sensibilité esthétique exacerbée... Suivez mon regard, un paragraphe plus haut...
(bon, mais ce n'est pas dit que je garde celui-là non plus, hein...)

* Robert* : Argh, I have to reply in English then. Ouille (oops !). 
Thanks for your kind words. I'm glad to count eventually one fan! 
I'm also glad to read the thoughts of a special human being like you when I push the door of the CD forum...
 (not that often, but...)

* Hakro* : Fortunately, she couldn't be me anymore now! 

* Laurent* : Je t'ai vu arriver de loin, tout rouge et tout essoufflé ! 
Au niveau de la mer, la Sardine (c'était un bateau, au fait) est toujours coincée dans sa boîte.
Mais tout ça n'vaut pas, une éclipse à Dublin. 
*
Tomek* : Mais quand arrêtes-tu d'apprendre toi ? Merci de ta venue.

* James* : Ainsi j'apprends que je serais patiente (*) ? Je peux te retourner le compliment, vu la tenacité dont tu as fait preuve dans certains fils marathon !
 (*) pour le reste, modestement, je le savais déjà...  
*
Martine *: Merci Martine. Je vois que tu as découvert mon secret. 
La vitamine K, dis, c'est bien celle qu'on trouve dans le beurre de K-cahuètes ? 

* Tracie the Rocket *: répète-toi donc ceci tous les matins : «Mon français est im-pec-cable !»
 (j'essaie de me dire ça en anglais, mais for some reason ça ne fonctionne pas vraiment !)

* Mickaël... *et les autres : ...   ... 

P.S. : ce post contenait 24 souriards. J'ai donc décidé de tous les enlever -sauf le dernier- pour ne pas faire de jaloux. A vous de replacer l'ironique, l'effrayé, le tout content, l'interrogatif et le plein de dents dans mes différentes phrases. Top chrono !


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations dear Karine.

Thanks for everything!



4000 bisous!

LRV


----------



## Ploupinet

ki kiiiiiiiiiiiiii kiiiiiiiiiiiii mouuuuuuuuuuuuuu mouuuuuuuuuuuuu mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mouuuuuuu mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mouuu mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu m mouuuuuuu mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mouuu mouuuuuuuuu m mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mouuuuuuu mouuuuuuuuuuuu mouuu ! 
Mouki

Et bon postiversaire !


----------



## Calamitintin

Bon tu réclames alors je te souhaite un joyeux postiversaire. Profite bien de cette nouvelle année, et, heu, qu'est-ce que je mets d'habitude dans les cartes d'anniversaire...Ahh ! L'acrostiche :
K'apprends-je ?
A peine suis-je connectée que tu
Râles que j'ai pas contribué à 
Inonder ce fil de
Nouvelles félicitations !
Eh bien sois satisfaite, l'oubli est réparé 
++
Cal


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*LRV *: qu'est-ce que c'est que ce congrats sans image ?    Merci quand même de t'être déplacée jusqu'ici.

*Cal *et *Ploupinet *: merci pour vos messages, respectivement codé et "accro(sti)cheur". Et tous les deux spontanés, bien sûr !


----------



## .   1

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> *Robert* : Argh, I have to reply in English then. Ouille (oops !).
> Thanks for your kind words. I'm glad to count eventually one fan!
> I'm also glad to read the thoughts of a special human being like you when I push the door of the CD forum...
> (not that often, but...)


You only needed to write in English if you wanted me to be able to read it. 
People like you make people like me wish that people like me spoke languages spoken by people like you.

Robert


----------



## mickaël

Te féliciter moi ? 
De me forcer à porter cet avatar fait à la 6-4-2 que je ne voulais même pas depuis bientôt 1 an ? 

Bon, d'accord, c'est bien parce que je suis à moitié vengé avec celui que tu portes actuellement*... *Congrats!* donc, comme tu dirais si bien, et puis à un jour près, *bon anniversaire*, puisque c'est un certain 17 mars que tu es arrivée sur ces forums... (non, non, je ne rajouterai aucun commentaire supplémentaire  )
Regarde comme je suis sympa. Je t'offre l'adresse d'un café que tu ne connais même pas  (oui, tu fais comme si je t'en avais jamais parlé  et non, je ne te paie même pas le café  ), et te propose un autre avatar qui t'ira à merveille pour toi qui aimes aussi beaucoup parler avec les mains...  (et tant pis si ça ne te plaît pas...)

Allez, encore une fois mes ficelles de caleçon et prends soin de toi. 

* Tu as bien fait de changer de nouveau. ;-)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Mickaël *: je te délivre officiellement de ton charme ! 
Merci d'être passé pour dire des choses aussi gentilles, ça valait la peine d'attendre...  

*Robert*: Actually, I'm not sure your wish is a valuable one.


----------



## totor

karine, mis mejores deseos rezagados y tarderos por tu postiversario.


----------



## Bienvenidos

I wish I could write in French a bit better than I do (I'm afraid I'll make a mistake so we'll stick to English  )

4,000 already!!??!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

YOU'RE MOVING AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT!!!

HERE'S TO FOUR THOUSAND MORE TO COME!   

    
*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Totor*: ¡Gracias!  (je suis désolée mais à cette heure "minuiesque", c'est tout ce que je peux dire en espagnol, je le crains !  )

*Bienvenidos*: I'm not "moving at the speed of light" as I'm not "the brightest bulb in the box" (and this is not my aim either).  Mais tu es le bienvenu, bienvenidos !


----------



## LV4-26

Ce nombre 4215 que j'aperçois en haut à droite du post précédent me remplit de confusion, me rappellant (y'a sûrement une consonne en trop dans le mot qui précède mais je te fais un prix de gros) cruellement à quel point je suis en retard.

Mes copains xénomorphes et moi-même (arrête de me chatouiller avec ta double mâchoire, Gustave, t'es pas drôle ! Qu'est-ce qu'y peut être lourd, celui-là !) te souhaitons un joyeux postiversaire.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Weaver* : chez les xénomorphes, faut compter sur leur xénoponctualité. 
Sympa d'être passé, mais ton copain Gustave, il est vraiment inquiétant...!


----------



## linguist786

Merci Karine pour ton aide dans le forum francais. Je n'ai pas pu y participer récemment mais avec éspoire, j'y participerai l'année prochaine avant de partir en France pour un an!!

Je vous donnerai beaucoup de questions intéressants!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*linguist786* : merci d'être passé, toi et toutes tes langues. Si jeune et déjà si savant... ! 
Je suis sûre que tu te plairas en France l'an prochain, car comme l'a dit (et surtout  dessiné !) Reiser ... 
On t'attend de pied ferme avec tes questions.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Oh dear...  It's been 4,000 already?  

I know I promised to include some words in French next time, but I'm afraid I'd mess it up too badly if I tried to exceed from "félicitations"...   

Anyway, congratulations to a great forer@ with a very elegant sense of humour.    I hope we keep on meeting in the future (I could use aaaaall the help in the world with my French   ).  By the way, was all this noise because of your postiversary party?  Can't believe I'm arriving so late! 

A huge kiss from Latin America,
Venezuelan_sweetie.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Vénézuelienne, ma puce* : où sont donc passés tes "bits of French" ?  -cf. ton profil...-
 (je ne savais pas que le tout Paris était au courant de cette fête !  )


----------



## fenixpollo

The rooster is a little late to crow, but...

_*Happy Postiversary, Karine! *_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thanks ordinary rooster (*). 


(*) I can see you're no longer a super rooster anymore!


----------



## Tresley

F E L I C I T A T I O N S * E T * C E L E B R A T I O N S !!!!​ 
Déjà quatre mille pour KaRiNe ?
Ooh la la ! I hadn't seen !​ 
Cet événement, je n'avais pas remarqué !
And I come here almost every day !​ 
Pour réparer ce tort, que vais je faire ?
I really was totally unaware.​ 
Voilà quelque chose de spécial
For the very helpful Marseille gal.​ 
C'est ma poésie franco-anglais !
It's my special way of trying to say...​ 
- Je m'excuse. Je suis désolé.
I send you CONGRATS today !​ 
C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S * A N D * C E L E B R A T I O N S !!!!​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hé hé *Tres*, ça valait le coup d'attendre. Merci !


----------

